# Automation License Manager erkennt keine Lizenzen



## bastimeister (5 Januar 2011)

Sehr geehrte Forumgemeinde,

Ich habe auf unserem „SIMATIC Field PG M“ gestern WinCC V7.0 SP1+HF6 installiert. Vorher waren schon STEP7 Prof 5.5 sowie WinCC-Flexibel-SP2-Upd10 installiert.

Vor der Installation konnte ich noch ganz normal im Step7 ohne Meldung das die Lizenz fehlt arbeiten.

Nach der I)Installation von WinCC-V7.0 SP1 und anschließendem Update auf SP1+HF6 werden im Automation-License-Manager keine Lizenzen mehr angezeigt, weder auf Laufwerk C noch auf dem Angesteckten License-USB-Stick, obwohl man alle Lizenzen im Systemordner AX NF ZZ sehen kann. Die Lizenzen auf dem USB-Stick kann man auch auf jedem anderem Rechner (im Automation-License-Manager) sehen, auf dem der Automation-License-Manager installiert ist!

Ich habe schon versucht den Automation-License-Manager (Installiert V5.0+SP1) „downzugraden“ also deinstalliert und V4.0+SP2 installiert, leider Ohne Erfolg.
Nun habe ich Ihn wieder hochgerüstet auf V5.0+SP1 -> wieder keine Lösung des Problems!
Ich habe die Windows-Firewall komplett in der Verwaltung deaktiviert, auch ohne Erfolg!
Als Windows-Explorer ist V8 installier und der Funktioniert auch ohne Fehlermeldung!
In der Ereignissanzeige, bringt der Automation-License Manager auch keine Fehlermeldung (unter Anwendungen)!

Ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll um den License-Manager wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen?! Wenn ich mich mit einem anderen Rechner über das Netzwerk verbinde, dann sehe ich dessen Lizenzen!! Der SIMATIC-Manager lässt sich trotz alle dem nicht starten!!!

Auf der Supportseite vom großen *S *habe ich folgenden Forenbeitrag vom Dez.2010 gefunden:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=249709&language=de
Dort hat jemand genau das gleiche Problem, leider steht dort auch keine Passende Antwort!

An den Support vom großen *S *habe ich auch schon eine Mail geschrieben, leider lassen die sich ewig Zeit, so das ich dort erst frühenstens morgen Vormittag eine Antwort bekomme! 

Viele Grüße
Bastimeister


----------



## Ludewig (5 Januar 2011)

Welche Version hast du? Das Ding musst du evtl. updaten.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Passiert öfter. Solltest mindestens SP2 haben.


----------



## bastimeister (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ludewig!

Installiert ist der Automation License Manager V5.0 SP1
STEP 7 V5.5
WinCC-flex 2008 SP1 Upd10
WinCC V7.0 SP1 HF6

Was meinst du mit SP2 den "Automation License Manager 5.0 SP2" oder "WinCC 7.0 SP2" ???

Es funktioniert auch auf meinem stationären Rechner in der Kombi!
Nur eben auf dem Field PG gibts Probleme


----------



## Ludewig (5 Januar 2011)

Wir hatten das neulich auch und dann den Automation Licence Manager aktualisiert, danach war Ruhe, fragt sich nur wie lange.


----------



## Toki0604 (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo Bastimeister,

hatte vor längerer Zeit mal ein Problem welches sich ähnlich dargestellt hat.
Erfolg hatte ich damit das ich die Programm-CD (Step7) nach der Installation wieder eingelegt habe und erneuet gestartet habe. Dann hatte mich der Setup-Manager gefragt ob installieren/deinstallieren oder reparieren oder so ähnlich. Habe reparieren gewählt und der hat die DLL´s zurechtgerückt und es gab kein Fehler mehr.
Ich glaube das war aber noch die Generation Step7 V5.3. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir auch. ;-)
Gruß
Toki


----------



## bastimeister (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ludewig!

Ich hab schon die aktuellste Version von der STEP7 Prof 2010 Upgrade DVD (Version STEP7 V5.5), dort ist wie gesagt der Automation License Manager V5.0+SP1

Hallo Toki!

Auf der STEP7 Prof 2010 Upgrade DVD (Version STEP7 V5.5) gibt es nur für STEP7 ein Reparieren beim Automation License Manager V5.0+SP1 wird nach einem Reparieren überhaut nicht gefragt, es wird einfach trübergebügelt wenn man den Haken setzt! 
Und das "Trüberbügeln" hab ich schon gemacht!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Januar 2011)

ich hatte auch mal das Problem. Der Laptop wurde nur für Step7 eingesetzt und natürlich gleich nach dem Hochfahren schnell das Programm gestartet. Irgendwie mussten da noch Dienste o.ä. im Hintergrund gestartet werden. Ein oder 2 Minuten gewartet, dann lief das Step7 mit der Lizenz


----------



## datasys (5 Januar 2011)

Ich würde bei Siemens Nürnberg anrufen die Abteilung SW Entwicklung.
Da sitzen echt kompetente Leute für so was und habe selbst schon einige male was von denen gebraucht denn ich hatte mal ein Problem mit einen Soft SPS.


----------



## bastimeister (6 Januar 2011)

*Ich habe die Lösung vom Siemens-Support bekommen! :TOOL:*

Es sind im Verzeichnis:

*C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA*

die Ordner *S-1-5-18* und *MachineKeys* *komplett* zu *leeren* 
(Also *sämtliche Dateien* zu l*öschen*, ab *in* den *Papierkorb* damit! Den aber erstmal noch *nicht leeren*, so das man die Dateien ggf. wiederherstellen kann! -> Verschieben auf einen USB-Stick funktionierte nicht, da bekam ich Fehlermeldungen: ... Datei ... kann nicht verschoben werden ... ) !!!

Im Orner Maschinekeys waren auf dem FIELD PG über 600 Dateien je 1KB groß! Warscheinlich wird bei jedem Start vom SIMATIC Manager (oder auch anderer SIMATIC-Software) dort eine neue Datei angelegt?!
Das löschen der Dateien unter MachineKeys hat jedoch bei mir ewig gedauert! Der Siemens-Support-Mann sagte er hätte das auf einigen von deren Rechnern probiert und dort hätte das max. 2 Minuten gedauert!
War wohl irgendwas nicht in Orrdnung in dem Verzeichnis?!

Jetzt sind im Automation License Manager wieder alle Lizenzen sichtbar lässt und STEP7 lässt sich somit auch wieder starten!
Im Ordner S-1-5-18 werden sofort nach Neustart Dateien angelegt! Im Ordner MachineKeys lassen sich nach Stat von STEP7 auch wieder neu angelegte Dateien finden!


----------



## Ludewig (6 Januar 2011)

Bug oder Feature?


----------



## Willy (6 Januar 2011)

Dieses Problem haben wir regelmäßig .
Die Ursache ist lt. Siemens die Anmeldung im Intranet beim hochfahren
des Field PG . Haben 4 Stück davon , überall dasselbe .

Willy


----------



## datasys (6 Januar 2011)

Dann Würde ich erst recht nochmals denn support kontakieren und die sollen das Problem lösen einfach hartneckig bleiben denn das ist ihre Software und ihr PG und kostet ein Schweinegeld darum sollen sie auch zuschauen das es immer und überall funktioniert. Meine Meinung

Denn beim Support darf mann erst dann ruhe geben wenn eine Sache wirklich zufriedenstellend gelöst ist sonst wollen die einen immer nur abwimmeln.


----------



## bastimeister (7 Januar 2011)

Ich hatte den Siemens-Support-Mann eigentlich gebeten, das er die Lösung des Problems auch zu dem Beitrag:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=249709&language=de

auf Siemens eigenen Support-Forum reinschreibt, das wenn da jemand sucht, gleich ein Lösung findet! -> Nicht mal das ham die Siemensleute bis jetzt hinbekommen!
Das kann ich nun eigentlich nicht verstehen! Muss ich mich da jetzt selbst anmelden, das überhaupt jemand mal eine Lösung dort hinschreibt?? Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen! Schließlich bin ich ja nicht der erste, der dieses Problem bisher hatte...

Zumal, man ist ja vollig arbeitsunfähig, wenn man auf SIMATIC-Sofware angewiesen ist! Wieso lässt sich dann Siemens so ewig Zeit um die Lösung für alle Öffentlich zu machen?!?!


----------



## Willy (8 Januar 2011)

Bitte Beachten ,

vor dem Löschen den ALM_Service anhalten
( Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Dienste )
nach dem Löschen _ Dienst wieder starten

mfG. Willy


----------



## bastimeister (13 Januar 2011)

Ich hab hier im Forum nochmal einen ganz interesanten Thread gefunden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8175&highlight=Automation+License+Manager

Dieser besagt ja nun eindeutig das der Simatic Manager (*seit ALM V1.0!!!*) bei jedem öffnen (also License-Abfrage vom ALM) eine neue Datei anlegt und die beiden Ordner *MashineKeys* und *S-1-5-18* völlig zumüllt und es daher zu diesen Problemen führen kann!

Nun frage ich mich was die Entwickler des "Automation License Manager" beim großen "S" bisher weiterentwickelt haben (wie gesagt wir sind nun schon bei *V5.0 SP1!!!*), wenn dort nichtmal ein grundlegendes Problem behoben wurde?!?!

Die 2. Frage wäre warum die Herren beim Support vom großen "S" soetwas in den ganzen Jahren (Seit dem es den ALM mit dem Problem gibt) noch nicht geschafft haben, eine anständige FAQ auf die Supportseite
http://www.automation.siemens.com/
einzustellen oder im Supportforun unter
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW...09&language=de
die Lösung des Problems reinzustellen?!?!

Ist das dehnen etwa peinlich Hat da jemand eine erklärung für?? Ich versteh das ganze nicht!


----------



## mst (23 März 2011)

bastimeister schrieb:


> *Ich habe die Lösung vom Siemens-Support bekommen! :TOOL:*
> 
> Es sind im Verzeichnis:
> 
> ...


 
Hatte soeben das gleich Problem ebenso mit ALM V5.0 SP1 - mit dieser Lösung konnte ich das Problem beheben. - Auf der Siemens Seite ist noch immer nichts von dieser Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Gengler (11 Mai 2012)

Das muß man wissen. Löschen dauert ca. 1 Stunde pro 1000 files. Nachher Computer restart nicht vergessen, erst dann kennt der Automation License Manager die Lizenzen.


----------

